
Clothing alterations startup looking for private beta users to help test - airtailor
http://www.airtailor.com
======
cscharenberg
That is interesting. If there are ways to expedite work for extra cost, that
could be very valuable to travellers. If there was a way, while travelling, to
get a pair of pants or a new shirt tailored with a 24 or 28 hour turnaround, I
would use that occasionally. Not too often - I'm not nearly that level of
traveler - but it's something I've wished for in the past. I could see pairing
this service with wedding activities to do a quick fitting at one's house and
get everything done and re-delivered. Similarly for other special events.
Hooking up with Magic (the SMS concierge startup) and hotels would be an easy
way for them to offer a new service without a hassle to them. High-end hotels
can arrange a tailoring, but your mid-end hotels probably can't.

